# Girl finds missing dog's head in box on doorstep



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Girl finds missing dog's head in box on doorstep*

(www.cnn.com) 
"A 17-year-old girl who spent weeks looking for her missing dog unwrapped a box left on her doorstep and found the pet's severed head inside, authorities said. The box had batteries on top, and a note that said "Congratulations Crystal. This side up. Batteries included.""


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

thats just not right!!! sicko


----------



## Stevec (Dec 29, 2006)

Whoever did that should rot in hell! Poor girl.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll bet I could...well, nevermind. If a lemming could do that to a dog, just think what they could do to a creature that really deserves it: a fellow lemming.:evil: 

I hope the cops can track this POS down...and I hope the POS "resists".:twisted:


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

thats disturbing and i agree with the above post


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> :sb: Now who ever the hell did this needs to have their head severed off with a dull rusty spoon! :sb:


Hmmm is that even possible? If so I will second that


----------

